# How do you pronounce "leman russ"?



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I pronounce it: l-ee-mun r-uh-s but a few days ago I heard someone pronounce it l-ee-man r-oo-s. This make me reaslise I dont know what the actual pronuciation. How do the rest of you say it? Does anyone know the "right" way?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've always said it as in layman russ, with the short u, as in rough.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I pronounce it as you do. But I've heard somebody call him lay-man ruz


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I say it like this: Lee-mahn Rhuss.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As above, I say it like so: LEE-MAHN RHUSS. Phonetically.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

huh. I was just wondering about that.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Leeman rhuss is how i pronounce it.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

It should be pretty obvious...

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k156/Terrible_Trygon/1178475084562.jpg


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: good one.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I've always pronounced it as you do aswell. However I've heard many different pronunciations of many different things.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to pronouce khorne crone, and tzeetch tezz-netch. leman russ, how ever, i pronouce leman russ lee-man russ (as in rustle a crisp packet)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I say lee man rhuss, but I've heard people call them lemon russes before. 

>Facepalm<


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> As above, I say it like so: LEE-MAHN RHUSS. Phonetically.


You say it how it's sounds? How do you know what it sounds like? Phone, for example, is said fone, but that's phonetic spelling, rather than actual spelling


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I pronounce it as you do. But how do you pronounce Cadians? I pronounce it Kay-De-Uns but I know someone who says Kah-dee-ans.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> I pronounce it as you do. But how do you pronounce Cadians? I pronounce it Kay-De-Uns but I know someone who says Kah-dee-ans.


Kay-dee-uns also for me.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

leman (like a jamaican lemon)
and russ as in rush without the H



M

oh and CAY, DEE, ANS


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

lemon russ


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

LEE-man RUSS is how I say it, the U in Russ pronounced like the u in up.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Lee-man Russ, Russ as in Russell, so has eveyone else I've met tbh, can't ever remember anyone pronouncing it differently.

As to Cadia, Just Cad-ee-ah or Cad-ee-ann.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I pronounce it flying banana just to confuse people.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I pronounce cadians as cay-dee-ins


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i pronounce leman russ as LEE-MAN RHUSS and cadians as CAYD-EE-UHNS


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You say it how it's sounds? How do you know what it sounds like? Phone, for example, is said fone, but that's phonetic spelling, rather than actual spelling


 
*pho·net·ic*
_adj.
_ *1. *Of or relating to phonetics.
*2. *Representing the sounds of speech with a set of distinct symbols, each designating a single sound: phonetic spelling

It goes both ways, sound into print, and print into sound. We are both right. Right? Right. I think... :shok:


More on the subject sort of:
How does everyone pronounce the names of the Chaos gods?

Slaanesh (is it: Sla-nesh? or Slan-ish?)
Khorne (Corn, like on the cob? or Ka-orn?)
Nurgle (Nur-gul? or ?)
Tzeentch (?) Never new how to say this one... seriously.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Slaanesh: slaan-esh, slaan like the lizardmen characters, esh like ash with an e.

Khorne: Corn, but the h makes the K a bit longer. the OR sound in the middle is a little more pronounced too.
Nurgle: Ner-gle ner like nerf, gle like eagle.
Tzeentch: the T is silent, but makes a slightly different sound on the z - gives it a slight sound like a clipped soft T. so its zeen - like seen, and tch - is like the end of couch, short and hard. so zeen-tch. Have also heard it pronounced Zen-tch.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I pronouce it lee-man russ but to annoy the SWfans i say lemon russ


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

yer, i pronounce it lee-man russ with the 'u' as its lowercase sound


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I say lee-man russ.

For the Chaos gods I say:
Khorne-Corn
Nurgle- Nur-gul
Slaanesh- Slan-esh
Tzeentch- used to be tez-etch but now i think it is zee-etch


----------



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

Lee-man Rus'. For mother Russia!


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Like you do, but of course there are those who do it differently.


----------

